# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nhà hàng Sông Xanh Phú Quốc - Du lịch Phú Quốc

## hangnt

> *Nhà Hàng Sông Xanh
> 
> Đường 30/4 , Khu Phố 1, Dương Đông. Phú Quốc. Phú Quốc*


Du lịch Phú Quốc - Nhà hàng mới nổi nhưng được nhiều người biết đến là nhà hàng Sông Xanh, lí do "hậu sanh khả úy" cũng có nhiều nhưng tựu chung lại nhà hàng có địa thế khá đẹp, nằm ngay bên sông Dương Đông, gió sông thổi vào mát rười rượi cả ngày, giá cả cũng rất phù hợp với túi tiền của đa số thực khách, món ăn đa dạng, chất lượng tốt và phục vụ niềm nở. Nhà hàng cũng luôn được các chiến hữu ghé qua lai rai nên lúc nào nhà hàng cũng tấp nập. Nhà hàng đang có chủ trương mở rộng để phục vụ thực khách chu đáo hơn. Thực đơn ở đây khá đa dạng, mấy món dễ ăn và hợp khẩu vị nếu không nói là ngon như súp hải sản, sà lát cá mòi, chà giò...

Tiền thân của nhà hàng Sông Xanh là quán nhậu bình dân Ngêu Sò Ốc Hến vốn rất được dân địa phương ưa chuộng. Do yêu cầu phong phú về ẩm thực nơi đất đảo từ khách du lịch, nhà hàng Sông Xanh đã ra đời với phương châm phục vụ các món ăn: ngon, bổ rẻ với đội ngũ phục vụ nhanh nhẹn và chuyên nghiệp. Bên cạnh các món ăn theo thực đơn alacart, nhà hàng còn phục vụ các món ăn theo set menu giá từ 70.000Đ/khách đến 180.000 Đ/khách.

Nhà hàng Sông Xanh có lợi thế nằm cạnh bờ sông với không gian thoáng mát nên được rất nhiều thực khách ghé ủng hộ. Các công ty du lịch làm tour trọn gói cũng thường xuyên gởi khách đến ăn tại nhà hàng này.







> *Nhà Hàng Sông Xanh
> 
> Đường 30/4 , Khu Phố 1, Dương Đông. Phú Quốc. Phú Quốc*





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------


## scan88

Nhìn nhà hàng đẹp quá, trước đi tour mà chưa vào đây

----------


## toidi.net

Toàn chân dài đến quán ăn ...

----------


## vivitravel

Đúng là không gì ngon bằng 2 em trước quán, thèm quá đi, kaka

----------


## dung89

Nhìn món mực ko hấp dẫn gì cả

----------

